# Uber is now soliciting feedback from riders?



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

So I just received this email in my inbox and I've never known uber to share such or solicit information


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

pax CAN leave a comment after they take a ride... Uber only shares the good ones with us... maybe I get 1 comment a week here in L.A.


----------



## SantaFe_Uber (May 13, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> pax CAN leave a comment after they take a ride... Uber only shares the good ones with us... maybe I get 1 comment a week here in L.A.


Well when I take an Uber it never allowed me to comment, so I was a bit confused. Thanks for the info though!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

"Uber is now soliciting feedback from riders?" Good question. I think the answer is almost verbatim to your question, with one addition to it.

Uber is now soliciting feedback from (select) riders. That is most likely the answer.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Lidman said:


> "Uber is now soliciting feedback from riders?" Good question. I think the answer is almost verbatim to your question, with one addition to it.
> 
> Uber is now soliciting feedback from (select) riders. That is most likely the answer.


POST # 4 /Lidman : Bison posits that
#[F]Uber is Soliciting Rider Responses
but only Relaying the Most Complimentary
to the Corresponding Drivers.


----------

